# garder l'écran allumé



## fr2a (19 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Y-a-t-il possibilité de forcer l'écran à rester allumé ? Cette fonction serait très utile dans le cadre d'utilisation d'apps sport de type runmeter, d'abord parce qu'allumer l'écran en courant n'est pas toujours facile, surtout en trail, et surtout parce que souvent l'app n'a même pas le temps de mettre les données à jour que l'écran s'est déjà éteint... super énervant !
Merci !


----------



## fousfous (19 Août 2015)

Non il n'y a pas de possibilité, je ne vois pas le problème à allumer l'écran que tu parles
Si tu as peur que l'écran s'éteigne trop tôt tu peux le toucher ou bouger la couronne digitale 
Et dans Watch OS 2 tu auras une option pour garder l'écran allumé 70 secondes.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2015)

Bonjour la batterie si ce mode est possible , en plus en sport tu ne regarde pas toujours ta montre je pense


----------



## fr2a (20 Août 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses,

La batterie n'est pas un problème, l'écran ne serait allumé que durant l'exercice, en fait à ce moment l'Apple watch se transformerait véritablement en montre de sport type Garmin, Polar ou Sunnto qui, elles, restent allumées car effectivement on a besoin de consulter souvent les diverses infos données par la montre (rythme cardiaque, vitesse, vitesse moyenne, distance, temps de course, etc...). Allumer l'écran pendant l'exercice n'est pas toujours facile : souvent on transpire ce qui fait que l'écran ne réagit pas toujours au toucher et aller chercher la molette demande déjà un peu plus de précision, je confirme qu'en courant sur terrain accidenté ce n'est pas pratique du tout et encore moins en vélo où il faut alors carrément lâcher le guidon...

Si Apple à peur que les utilisateurs abusent de ce mode et vident par la même la batterie, pourquoi ne pas laisser la possibilité aux développeurs d'intégrer cette fonction dans leur apps ?

Bon 70 s. c'est toujours mieux que rien, au moins les données auront le temps de se mettre à jour avant que ça ne s'éteigne...


----------



## fousfous (20 Août 2015)

Bah moi j'ai juste à tourner le poignet et ça s'allume sans difficulté, pareil en vélo, et ça ne gène pas du tout.
Surtout qu'on est directement sur exercice en regardant.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah moi j'ai juste à tourner le poignet et ça s'allume sans difficulté, pareil en vélo, et ça ne gène pas du tout.
> Surtout qu'on est directement sur exercice en regardant.


+1, je ne comprend pas la difficulté sachant qu'il suffit de tourner le poignet...


----------



## fr2a (20 Août 2015)

Ben je suis désolé, je ne sais pas comment vous courrez, mais normalement on a les bras qui bougent (en tout cas c'est mon cas !) et je peux vous dire qu'à cause de ça il faut faire un mouvement d'une sacrée amplitude avant que ça s'allume... Pour que l'on se comprenne bien je parle de sport, pas de balade à vélo ou de rando. Et puis si toutes les montres de sport restent allumées c'est probablement qu'il y a une raison, vous ne croyez pas ? Il ne me semble pas que proposer cette fonction soit techniquement insurmontable et serait en revanche un vrai plus, ensuite libre à chacun de l'utiliser ou de préférer lever le bras suivant son activité...


----------



## fousfous (20 Août 2015)

Pourquoi les autres restent allumé? Parce qu'elles ne détectent pas les mouvements de poignets...
Et qu'elles n'utilise pas un "vrai" ecran, mon ancienne montre aussi je voyais tout le temps l'heure, mais après tu affiches pas les mêmes infos que sur la watch.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Août 2015)

Personnellement aucun soucis en courant pour consulter la montre, pas besoin de grand geste, juste regarder la montre... Je ne comprend pas comment tu t'y prend... D'un point de vue autonomie, la course pompe déjà beaucoup à cause du cardiofrequencetre allumé en permanence... Du coup allumer en plus l'écran n'est vraiment pas une bonne idée...

Quand aux autres montres de sports, pour m'être renseigné un peu l'autonomie en course est très limité (8h pour certaines).


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Août 2015)

fr2a a dit:


> Ben je suis désolé, je ne sais pas comment vous courrez, mais normalement on a les bras qui bougent (en tout cas c'est mon cas !) et je peux vous dire qu'à cause de ça il faut faire un mouvement d'une sacrée amplitude avant que ça s'allume... Pour que l'on se comprenne bien je parle de sport, pas de balade à vélo ou de rando. Et puis si toutes les montres de sport restent allumées c'est probablement qu'il y a une raison, vous ne croyez pas ? Il ne me semble pas que proposer cette fonction soit techniquement insurmontable et serait en revanche un vrai plus, ensuite libre à chacun de l'utiliser ou de préférer lever le bras suivant son activité...


Je serais curieux de voir comment tu cours en tout cas
Je fais des entraînements de 2 heures tous les deux jours (je suis un peu vieux) avec 1 heure de course à pieds. J'utilise l'application activité et je n'ai pas de souci, ni pour savoir l'heure, ni mes pulsations cardiaques...


----------



## fr2a (21 Août 2015)

J'ai indiqué plus haut que je me servais d'une application tierce, runmeter en l’occurrence, donc pas du cardio de la montre... L'application activité (enfin exercice je suppose) native est quant à elle bien trop basique pour pouvoir la substituer à une montre de sport. 
Maintenant je met au défi quiconque de faire une descente trail VTT ou running en tripotant sa montre... le résultat risque de ne pas être beau à voir...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

Oui, avec une app tierce c'est effectivement différemment... Je me sert d'activité qui est juste suffisant pour moi (je ne cours pas au niveau national, juste pour le plaisir...). 

Watch OS 2 te permettra peut être de répondre à ta question (je ne sais pas si il autorise un comportement au dessus des autres comme activité).


----------



## JB747 (22 Août 2015)

Moi je suis d'accord avec fr2a. Je m'adapte au coup de poignet mais c'est pas super pratique. Bien dommage que cette fonction n'existe pas pour ce genre d'utilisation.


----------



## basquin (29 Juillet 2021)

j ai exactement la même demande , je souhaite que l'écran de mon apple watch soit constamment allumé.J 'utilise une application spécifique qui nécessite que l'écran ne passe pas en vielle.
Comment regler l'apple watch 4 pour que cet écran este en permanence allumer.
Merci


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2021)

basquin a dit:


> j ai exactement la même demande , je souhaite que l'écran de mon apple watch soit constamment allumé.J 'utilise une application spécifique qui nécessite que l'écran ne passe pas en vielle.
> Comment regler l'apple watch 4 pour que cet écran este en permanence allumer.
> Merci


Bonsoir,
C’est sympa un bonjour ou bonsoir avant de poser une question


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Juillet 2021)

basquin a dit:


> j ai exactement la même demande , je souhaite que l'écran de mon apple watch soit constamment allumé.J 'utilise une application spécifique qui nécessite que l'écran ne passe pas en vielle.
> Comment regler l'apple watch 4 pour que cet écran este en permanence allumer.
> Merci


Bonjour,
J’utilise WorkOutDoors sur mon ⌚️ Series 5 et l’écran est toujours allumé quand je cours et me montre où je suis (grâce à la carte téléchargée auparavant). Mais je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnera sur une ⌚️series 4 car elle n’a pas l’écran LTPO de la Series 5. L’application est payante mais sans abonnement. J’en suis très content.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> WorkOutDoors


La batterie tient le choc ?


----------



## basquin (31 Juillet 2021)

BONJOUR



j ai exactement la même demande , je souhaite que l'écran de mon apple watch soit constamment allumé.J 'utilise une application spécifique qui nécessite que l'écran ne passe pas en vielle.
Comment regler l'apple watch 4 pour que cet écran este en permanence allumer.
Merci


AU REVOIR ET A BIENTOT ET MERCI ET CORDIALEMENT


----------



## boninmi (31 Juillet 2021)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’utilise WorkOutDoors sur mon ⌚️ Series 5 et l’écran est toujours allumé quand je cours et me montre où je suis (grâce à la carte téléchargée auparavant). Mais je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnera sur une ⌚️series 4 car elle n’a pas l’écran LTPO de la Series 5. L’application est payante mais sans abonnement. J’en suis très content.



La première version date de 2017. Les Series 4 de 2018. Cela doit donc marcher.



basquin a dit:


> BONJOUR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour @basquin ,

Il serait bon que tu précises de quelle application spécifique tu parles. Si je lis bien ce fil, la solution semble moins résider dans un réglage Apple que dans le choix d'une application permettant cet allumage permanent.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

basquin a dit:


> BONJOUR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour , 

Il faut voir dans l'application car la Watch 4 ne permet pas d'avoir un allumage constant


----------



## macdgé (2 Août 2021)

Salut à tous
tous les sujets traitants de l'allumage de l'écran m'intéressent car je me plains de la faible autonomie de mon AW4 Nike. Je ne comprends pas tellement à mon niveau les raisons qui font que certains réclament un allumage permanent ou disent qu'ils doivent faire un effort pour que leur écran s'éclaire, pour autant, je n'ai installé aucune App tierce...
Je trouve ma montre très (trop) sensible au mouvement du poignet. il suffit pour ma part d'une simple rotation (sans levé), de celui-ci et l'écran s'allume. Pas de problème donc pour le sport quel qu'il soit.(@Bruno de Malaisie, suis un peu vieux aussi)
Ceci étant, concernant l'autonomie, j'ai désactivé à titre de comparaison l'allumage automatique, mais je n'ai pas, hélas, noter de différence trop significative.
Finalement qq lignes de code (j'ai bien dit code) à l'occasion d'une mise à jour future pourraient satisfaire les demandes d'écran allumés pour les non moins allumés de sport; y'a qu'à demander aux ingés de chez  !!
Et pour l'autonomie aussi !!


----------



## basquin (3 Août 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> La première version date de 2017. Les Series 4 de 2018. Cela doit donc marcher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour. C'est une application spécifique...et je ne peu ici dire qu'elle est cette application.
le savoir de toute manière n'apporterais en aucuns cas une solution au sujet de l'apple Watch 4.
Il me reste la possibilité d'acheter la 5, car visiblement on peu laisser l'écran allumer, et c'est ça que je recherchais.
merci


----------



## basquin (3 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Il faut voir dans l'application car la Watch 4 ne permet pas d'avoir un allumage constant


Bonjour
Oui c'est ce que je constat sur internet, uniquement a partir de la version 5.
je vais donc en trouver une d'occasion .
Merci


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2021)

basquin a dit:


> Bonjour. C'est une application spécifique...et je ne peu ici dire qu'elle est cette application.


Pas vrai ! Il y a du X sur Apple Watch ? Et Apple ne s'en est pas rendu compte ?


----------



## basquin (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

j'ai donc l apple watch 5
Hélas l'écran s'éteint après 70 secondes.
Y a t'il une application tierce qui permet de garder cet écran en permanence allumé.
Ou tout autres astuces.? 

Merci


----------



## boninmi (13 Juillet 2022)

basquin a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai donc l apple watch 5
> Hélas l'écran s'éteint après 70 secondes.
> ...


Et où avais-tu vu (ce que tu dis ci-dessus) qu'on pouvait laisser l'écran allumé avec cette version 5 ?

Edit: ah, oui, je trouve ça là, mais ça date de 2019 ...









						Apple Watch Séries 5 : 18 heures d'autonomie et un écran toujours allumé !
					

Watch Series 5, c'est la nouvelle montre connectée d'Apple. Ce modèle présente la particularité d'avoir un écran toujours allumé.




					www.tomsguide.fr
				




Sinon, ce que dit Apple, c'est ça:






						Allumer et activer l’Apple Watch
					

Allumez ou éteignez votre Apple Watch et réglez le mode d’activation.



					support.apple.com
				




Je ne comprends pas bien la nuance entre "Toujours activé" (second §) et "Augmenter le temps d'affichage" (dernier §).
L'option Réglages -> Affichage et luminosoté -> Toujours activé  résout-il ton problème ?


----------



## basquin (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
merci pour la réponse je test...et vous tien au courant.


----------



## basquin (22 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Et où avais-tu vu (ce que tu dis ci-dessus) qu'on pouvait laisser l'écran allumé avec cette version 5 ?
> 
> Edit: ah, oui, je trouve ça là, mais ça date de 2019 ...
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Apres moult tests il est donc impossible de :
Laisser l'écran toujours allumé sur la dernière application lancé.
Effectivement :
Systématiquement ça revient au cadran de la montre dés que je bouge le poignet.Contrairement  plus contrairement à ce que apple affirme, l'écran s'éteint meme si on dit a l'apple watch de rester toujours allumer.
Il s'éteint apres 70 secondes....Une farce, soit il reste toujours allumé soit c'est temporaire...ils devraient changer le mot "toujours " par temporaire !!!!
De plus si je baise le bras ça quitte mon application et affiche l'horaire et du coups je suis obligé de relever le bras de toucher le bouton pour réafficher mon application....mais entre temps, l'application perd les infos !
Dans mon utilisation de mon application, si on on revient au cadran horaire et qu'on ce remet sur l'écran de l'application concerné , je perd toutes mes infos.
J'aurais aimer que l'affichage de mon application reste en permancne sur mon ecran apple watch et ce quelque soit la position de mon poignet.

Donc c'est mort, j'ai vendu la 4...j ai acheter la 5 pour voir.....c'est identique.
Avis aux amateurs de ce gadget apple watch, je la met en vente sur ce site.

merci pour votre écoute et a bientôt


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Octobre 2022)

Sur mon Watch Series 5, l’écran est toujours allumé.
Il se désactive au bout de 15 sec mais je peux voir sans problème l’heure et les complications sur l’écran sans avoir à lever mon bras…
L’écran passe à un rafraîchissement d’une fois par seconde et, si tu ne peux pas voir l’aiguille des seconde par exemple quand il est dans ce mode « hibernation », tu peux lire l’heure et tout le reste sans souci.
Cette fonction a été proposée avec cette Series 5…
Revois tes réglages sur ta montre car il doit y avoir une ou deux cases que tu n’as pas cochées…
Ce serait idiot de la vendre alors qu’elle fait ce que tu lui demandes.
Par contre, l’affichage de l’écran pendant 70 secondes est un non sens pour moi…
Cela tue la batterie et personne ne regarde sa montre pendant ce temps là…


----------



## basquin (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
merci pour l aide
Attention j 'utilise ma montre dans le cadre de mon activité de spectacle
Donc :
"Par contre, l’affichage de l’écran pendant 70 secondes est un non sens pour moi…
Cela tue la batterie et personne ne regarde sa montre pendant ce temps là…"
----> Ce n'est pas un probleme pour moi  Je veux pour X raisons que mon application spécifique reste a l'écran en permanence et quelque soit mon mouvement de bras...c'est tout.
je perd bien l'application, elle s'efface de l'écran pour laisser l'heure apparaître.
Je ne veux pas de ça, je veux que mon application lancée, reste quoi qu'il ce passe, afficher sur ma montre.
Cela est impossible sur les montre Apple.
J ai fait tous les réglages possibles.
Don c'est  mise en vente direct.
A moins qu'une personne ne me "montre" sans jeux de mots, que cela est possible.
Je suis passé sur une montre d'un autre constructeur qui elle le fait trés bien !
Une montre a 30 euros, La blague !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Novembre 2022)

L’application à laquelle je faisais référence est WorkOutDoors. 
C’est celle que j’utilise pour mes sorties à pieds. 
Et l’écran ne s’éteint pas quand je cours…
C’était le cas avec me Série 5 et c’est encore le cas avec mon Watch Ultra…
J’avoue ne pas comprendre tes besoins cela dit. 
Mais si tu as trouvé ton bonheur avec une autre montre, tant mieux.


----------

